# Marcos Llorente e Dani Ceballos



## antonio92 (4 Maggio 2017)

A mio parere, questi due ragazzi (1995 e 1996) si contenderanno il ruolo da regista nella spagna del futuro. Llorente è del real madrid, è in prestito all' alaves con cui giocherà la finale di coppa del re, è un regista che interpreta magnificamente il ruolo davanti alla difesa, essendo anche un gran recuperatore di palloni, nonostante il fisico longilineo.Penso il real lo terrà l' anno prossimo (motivo per cui sono convinto prenderemo kovacic). Ceballos è più un regista "fantasista", se ne parla da anni come un gran prospetto, gioca nel real betis,adesso mi sembra pronto per il salto in una squadra superiore.

Vi lascio un video per entrambi (non riesco a capire perchè non mi da mai l' anteprima, chieda scusa all' admin, chi può editare lo metta correttamente ).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Maggio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> A mio parere, questi due ragazzi (1995 e 1996) si contenderanno il ruolo da regista nella spagna del futuro. Llorente è del real madrid, è in prestito all' alaves con cui giocherà la finale di coppa del re, è un regista che interpreta magnificamente il ruolo davanti alla difesa, essendo anche un gran recuperatore di palloni, nonostante il fisico longilineo.Penso il real lo terrà l' anno prossimo (motivo per cui sono convinto prenderemo kovacic). Ceballos è più un regista "fantasista", se ne parla da anni come un gran prospetto, gioca nel real betis,adesso mi sembra pronto per il salto in una squadra superiore.
> 
> Vi lascio un video per entrambi (non riesco a capire perchè non mi da mai l' anteprima, chieda scusa all' admin, chi può editare lo metta correttamente ).



nell Https:\\ devi togliere la s


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2017)




----------



## ralf (5 Maggio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> A mio parere, questi due ragazzi (1995 e 1996) si contenderanno il ruolo da regista nella spagna del futuro. Llorente è del real madrid, è in prestito all' alaves con cui giocherà la finale di coppa del re, è un regista che interpreta magnificamente il ruolo davanti alla difesa, essendo anche un gran recuperatore di palloni, nonostante il fisico longilineo.Penso il real lo terrà l' anno prossimo (motivo per cui sono convinto prenderemo kovacic). Ceballos è più un regista "fantasista", se ne parla da anni come un gran prospetto, gioca nel real betis,adesso mi sembra pronto per il salto in una squadra superiore.
> 
> Vi lascio un video per entrambi (non riesco a capire perchè non mi da mai l' anteprima, chieda scusa all' admin, chi può editare lo metta correttamente ).



Ceballos piace anche a me, in Spagna dicono che ha come best case Isco. Se non sbaglio ha una clausola rescissoria di 12 mln.


----------



## de sica (5 Maggio 2017)

Comunque Llorente mi ricorda a tratti montolivo.. magari è più tecnico e veloce, però il modo in cui gioca gli somiglia


----------



## antonio92 (5 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ceballos mi piace anche a me, in Spagna dicono che ha come best case Isco. Se non sbaglio ha una clausola rescissoria di 12 mln.



Lo vedo più simile a fabregas, ma scommetto più su llorente per il futuro, mi pare più concreto


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> A mio parere, questi due ragazzi (1995 e 1996) si contenderanno il ruolo da regista nella spagna del futuro. Llorente è del real madrid, è in prestito all' alaves con cui giocherà la finale di coppa del re, è un regista che interpreta magnificamente il ruolo davanti alla difesa, essendo anche un gran recuperatore di palloni, nonostante il fisico longilineo.Penso il real lo terrà l' anno prossimo (motivo per cui sono convinto prenderemo kovacic). Ceballos è più un regista "fantasista", se ne parla da anni come un gran prospetto, gioca nel real betis,adesso mi sembra pronto per il salto in una squadra superiore.
> 
> Vi lascio un video per entrambi (non riesco a capire perchè non mi da mai l' anteprima, chieda scusa all' admin, chi può editare lo metta correttamente ).



Secondo As, il Real Madrid sarebbe intenzionato a pagare i 15M di clausola rescissoria di Ceballos, lasciando Ceballos al Betis in prestito per un anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2017)

Prendiamo Ceballos in modo da chiudere il discorso per la mezzala sinistra: Bonaventura/Ceballos


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Partitona


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

È vera la clausola di 15 milioni di Ceballos?
Sarebbe da andarlo a prendere domani mattina.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Giugno 2017)

Ceballos un mostro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2017)

Due dei giocatori che piu mi sono piaciuti. Soprattutto Ceballos, se ha la clausola cosi bassa sarebbe da prendere all'istante. Forza Mirabe'.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È vera la clausola di 15 milioni di Ceballos?
> Sarebbe da andarlo a prendere domani mattina.



Si ma mi sa che è già troppo tardi, roba da Barca Real...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia Ceballos


----------



## Schism75 (27 Giugno 2017)

Lo stavo per scrivere. A quanto pare clausola rescissoria a 15 mln. Folle non prenderlo. Folle.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

L'agente di Ceballos in questo momento


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe da prendere ma se si mette il Real di mezzo è dura.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'agente di Ceballos in questo momento



15 mln E sono un affarone, questo ragazzo va convinto col progetto.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2017)

Se la clausola di Ceballos è 15 milioni mi chiedo cosa stanno aspettando almeno metà dei club di tutta Europa.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 15 mln E sono un affarone, questo ragazzo va convinto col progetto.



Lo convinciamo con la cara e vecchia faiga, a Milano ce n'è in abbondanza.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (27 Giugno 2017)

Prima volta che lo vedo, questo è il futuro titolare della spagna per i prossimi 12 anni. Al primo pallone ho capito che era fortissimo, spalle a uno dei nostri nella sua metà campo ha fatto un movimento di corpo che mi ha ricordato pirlo anche se come giocatore è molto diverso


----------



## ralf (28 Giugno 2017)

Dani Ceballos si prende gioco della difesa italiana.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Dani Ceballos si prende gioco della difesa italiana.



Li ha proprio scherzati


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È vera la clausola di 15 milioni di Ceballos?
> Sarebbe da andarlo a prendere domani mattina.



15M???? penso che ieri sera il procuratore avrà fuso il telefono.... da prendere subito!


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Giugno 2017)

Marcos Llorente non credo proprio che decida di lasciare il Madrid, che però potrebbe lasciarlo in prestito anche quest'anno da qualche parte (si parla del valencia). Discorso diverso per Ceballos, per il quale il Madrid ha da tempo un accordo con il Betis. Pagherà un importo superiore alla clausola di 15M e con tutta probabilità lo lascerà in Andalusia un altro anno.


----------

